# After Glow



## Jason (Mar 1, 2008)

After Glow - Post Workout Recovery at Biorhythm

Just picked up a bottle today. I am taking there Kre-Alkalyn Creatine Compound at Biorhythm and I like the way it works, So I figure this product will work quite well. My guy at the local supp shop recomended it 

It's basically a whey protein isolate with Bcaa's,glutamine,creatine and fast digesting carbos. It's a post workout shake NOT a meal replacement shake


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Jason (Mar 2, 2008)

B Lopez said:


>



 Your right I should prolly just ignore research and just stuff my face constantly


----------



## Jason (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## B Lopez (Mar 2, 2008)

food sure as hell tastes better


----------



## Jason (Mar 2, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> food sure as hell tastes better



It does. I can't get everything I need from food tho..


----------

